# I thought it was bad here?



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I've been complaining about the cold for the last few days but after reading the following report on conditions in northern Spain I feel a lot better.

If we had left Portugal a week later we might have been stuck with all the truckers.

Usually at this time of the year the conditions do not last too long so if you are heading that way you can check the snow forecast at 
http://www.snow-forecast.com/maps/ib_dynamical.shtml

"Spring arrived in Spain yesterday at 0107, with the snow storms and high winds continuing in the north of the country.

The National Meteorological Institute says more snow will fall between 200 and 800 metres.

23 mountain passes remain closed in Burgos, Cantabria, Navarra, León, La Rioja and La Palma, and chains are needed on a further 35 roads.

Traffic details www.dgt.es

More than 1000 lorries are trapped in the snow in the province of Burgos, and now the Government Sub Delegation has ordered that no more heavy goods vehicles be allowed on the province's roads until conditions improve.

1,057 lorries are on the A-62 and A 1 roads in Estépar, Gumiel de Izán and Fontioso.¨

Bus services in the area between Bilbao and Victoria, Logroño, Pamplona, Burgos and Madrid have all been cancelled.

The N1 road has been closed to lorries between Navarra and Vitoria and other vehicles have to use tyre chains.

The snow is forecast to continue."

Don


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Bad weather*

 Hi Don,
I knew the false early spring we had was too good to be true.
Here we're having a winter kickback as well, with more snow this morning on the mountains around than I've seen all winter.
My kitchen balcony thermometer showed 4.9 C this morning.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Weather*

Hi

Harsh frost overnight here last night -but the beneifit - clear blue skies today, tee shirt and short weather again. Great views of Monte Baldo too!

Russell


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Weather*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Harsh frost overnight here last night -but the beneifit - clear blue skies today, tee shirt and short weather again. Great views of Monte Baldo too!
> 
> Russell


Hello Russel,

How do you keep conneced to keep in-touch? Do you have mobile satelitte?

Trev


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Don't we all feel sorry for those wintering abroad. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I rather think we'll try Italy rather than northern Spain this Easter...

Thanks Don !

G


----------



## 99418 (May 26, 2006)

Well not happy about that  got a ferry booked 26th march to bilbao best be nice and warm by the time i get there


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Hi kuku, I wouldn't worry too much. At this time of year these blips in the weather usually clear up after a few days here on the Med.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Weather*



teemyob said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Mobile satelliite - Oscar is not made of money you know!

We have a British mobile phone - currently Vodafone - using the passport scheme - but still costs far too much. Recently switched to Three (UK) where for £17.50 per month gives us 750 minutes of talk, but crucially, calls from Italy to the UK whilst on the Three network in Italy - are included in the monthly line rental. Thanks to Stew (Artona) for pointing me on to this.

Internet - bought a modem for €199 - cheaper ones are available. This has a WIND Telecom SIM card in it and for 30 euros per month, virtually unlimited net access - Italy only. It will work overseas but at a price.

Also have another Italian SIM card on a pay as you go basis for the purpose of making local calls etc etc

Russell


----------

